# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Rhodie the sea turtle released back into Samuel's Bay Marine Park

## Rhodesresort

http://www.jvma.org/

Rhodie was released back into Samuel's Bay yesterday. He dove straight down and landed on a stingray then headed out to sea and it was all caught on video.

----------

